# Outer Limits Thetan



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

WIP pictures:










































Base work will be next.

Figure stands approximately 14-15" tall.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! That's schweet!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

very nice. looking forward to updates.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really like this so far!!!!
Steve


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

We're going to change the right arm a bit, so he's pointing it forward instead of to the side.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This isn't one of my favorite OL "bears", but this piece is changing my mind...


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

wonderful sculpt Vince.. looks like a large heavy kit!.. cant wait to see it painted up!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Ol*



deadmanincfan said:


> This isn't one of my favorite OL "bears", but this piece is changing my mind...


Nice to see somebody knows enough about the original "Outer Limits" to know that (according to David Schow's book) the creatures/aliens/etc were known as "bears".

Phil K


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Now that looks interesting to even me and I have the old Lunor kit from many years ago! How much is he going to be?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool! He looks big... what scale is he?

- Denis


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Chinxy said:


> WOW! Now that looks interesting to even me and I have the old Lunor kit from many years ago! How much is he going to be?


Chinxy,
I'm sure you will find that "this" Thetan (Saturn Ltd.) will blow the Lunar one away! Though you did do a nice job on your Lunar one.

Phil K


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rhinooctopus said:


> Chinxy,
> I'm sure you will find that "this" Thetan (Saturn Ltd.) will blow the Lunar one away! Though you did do a nice job on your Lunar one.
> 
> Phil K


Well what got my attention is the look and size of this one! And how much is this big guy going to be? I think this would look good next to my other Outer Limits (9) kits that I've built! By the way, will this one have a base?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Loved the show and the kits that are coming out based on it are very cool. That is a nice kit and the sculpting looks great. He is going to be big though, isn't he, at 15" tall? That's about the scale the MIM Aurora box art kits are. I would wish for something more like 10" or so tall but I might be interested anyway as I really loved that show when I was growing up and still do.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Chinxy said:


> Well what got my attention is the look and size of this one! And how much is this big guy going to be? I think this would look good next to my other Outer Limits (9) kits that I've built! By the way, will this one have a base?


Yep! This one (like the first two kits) will have a base. I'll be sculpting this base, too. Isn't Todd (the sculptor) doing a dynamite job on this kit of the Thetan? This is probably my favorite "bear" from the original Outer Limits.

What "bear" would you guys like to see done in the future? People who have bought the "Chameleon" and the Eros" kits say they would like to see the "Sixth Finger" or the Chromoite from "The Mice".

Phil K


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The Sixth Finger is kind of a given...I'd put in votes for the Ebonite Interrogator from "Nightmare" and the Calco galaxy primitive from "Fun and Games" also...anybody else fans of these two "bears"?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I cast a vote for the Xanti Misfits (both varieties)

1:1 Scale, baby!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

who were the guys that hunted the guy and gal with those spiked 
boomerangs? My favorite episode!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Buc said:


> who were the guys that hunted the guy and gal with those spiked
> boomerangs? My favorite episode!


That was the episode called "Fun and Games". They were called Calco Galaxy Primitives. I built that model a few years ago (8) and it was by Dimensional Designs.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> The Sixth Finger is kind of a given...I'd put in votes for the Ebonite Interrogator from "Nightmare" and the Calco galaxy primitive from "Fun and Games" also...anybody else fans of these two "bears"?


Yep! They have my vote! :woohoo:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Chinxy said:


> Yep! They have my vote! :woohoo:


Thanks, Chinx! :wave:


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

We do not having pricing information yet. Once Phil finishes sculpting the base & the molder/caster starts his work, we should have pricing information. Although he stands around 15" tall, he's still in scale with the others in the series. He just happens to be a larger monster comparatively than the others.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

updates?


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Updates!*



drmcoy said:


> updates?


Sales of the first two Saturn Ltd Outer Limits kits were very low! The Chameleon and Aros aren't my favorite figures from the original Outer Limits but the Thetan (a more iconic figure) from the Episode "The Architects of Fear" is one of my favorites.
Guys, I would really like to see this kit produced, as I'm sure some of you would. Lets encourage Saturn Ltd. If you (like me) would definitely get the Thetan kit, respond to this thread. Or better yet, send a PM to SaturnLtd and tell him "I want my Thetan!"

Yes, I am part of the team involved in producing the Saturn Ltd Outer Limits kits. I sculpt the bases for the kits...at no charge! That's one thing Saturn LTD does to keep the cost of the kits so reasonable. This "project" is by no means a money-making venture. Those involved are BIG FANS of the original Outer Limits series.

Phil K


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

i will buy a thetan!


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone know anything about the set of 'The Outer Limits Creature collection' being produced in Japan and apparently starting with what looks like an excellent reproduction of the Thetan.

Personally while I think the Ebonite and Zanti are excellent they were, as everyone probably knows, released by sideshow a while back and some new figures would be appreciated. If the Japanese intended a few releases, which hopefully they do, they're making the right choice starting with the Thetan.

Personally I hope they follow it up with the Megasoid from one of my favourite episodes and Adam Link from the 'I Robot' episode...other favourites would be the Ichthyosaurus Mercurius from 'Tourist Attraction' and the monstrous plant taken over in 'Counterweight'

The model kit- by the way - is excellent and Id love to buy it if it becomes readily available.

If you ever contemplated releasing the Megasoid ( not everyones cup of tea I know ) would you give it 'real' fur ??


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

In Byron Haskins' autobiography, he said they called the creature "Willy Lumplump".


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

XPlus is producing a line of 1/8 scale (9-10" tall) plastic OL figures which I think is pretty cool. Glad to see the characters getting deserved attention. IIRC, the price will be around $79.99 for the Thetan.

The resin model kits we're producing are a large 1/6 scale (roughly 14-15" tall). I don't have pricing yet on our Thetan, we're still waiting on a production window with our molder/caster. Here are some pictures of the Saturn Ltd Thetan:


























I will update again with more info on timeline & cost.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Saturn LTD Thetan*

WOW! That's a cool looking kit!

Phil K


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

Any chance this is going to be available over here in the UK ?

And is there any indication as to what else X-Plus is going to be releasing. ??


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd love a 1:1 scale replica of the 'glass hand' any chance ??


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

The Megasoid said:


> Any chance this is going to be available over here in the UK ?
> 
> And is there any indication as to what else X-Plus is going to be releasing. ??


We have customers in Australia, so I don't see any reason why not. Shipping would obviously be more expensive than domestic US. Really no idea which characters XPlus is releasing, only seen the Thetan so far.


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

SaturnLtd said:


> We have customers in Australia, so I don't see any reason why not. Shipping would obviously be more expensive than domestic US. Really no idea which characters XPlus is releasing, only seen the Thetan so far.


So after the Thetan any more Limits 'bears' planned ? Naturally a quality model of the dread Megasoid would be great Id also go for Adam Link and the prehistoric creature seen in Tourist Attraction... namely those which werent released by Sideshow...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful sculpture of one of my favorite Outer Limits episodes. 
I can still remember the scene at the end when he's dying and raises his hand to make the secret sign of affection to his wife and she bursts into tears realizing that this alien was actually her husband. I don't mind saying it brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

SaturnLtd, I'm expecting some money coming in next month so please put me down for one. Even though I did the Lunar model yours looks so cool!


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

Chinxy said:


> SaturnLtd, I'm expecting some money coming in next month so please put me down for one. Even though I did the Lunar model yours looks so cool!



I don't think Ive ever seen these kits being retailed...Ive only ever seen a couple of the previous kits on ebay but never seen them advertised...can you recommend a few sellers ?? Thanks.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

The Megasoid said:


> I don't think Ive ever seen these kits being retailed...Ive only ever seen a couple of the previous kits on ebay but never seen them advertised...can you recommend a few sellers ?? Thanks.


I'm not sure what you are asking but I got a few Outer Limits kits (2) from Lunar Models and 27 Out Limits kits from Dimensional Designs. I've built the 2 Lunar kits and 7 of the Dimensional Designs. Currently working on the Megasoid I have him built and primed but that's all. Working on other kits now.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Outer Limits figure kits*

Megasoid,
Take a look at "My Photos" and you will see a few of the Outer Limits figures (from Dimensional Designs) that I have built.
Chinxy, there's even a photo of the Megasoid that I built and painted. I based my color scheme on the build-up that Danny S did. I was visiting him (in San Francisco), when the kit was first released.

Phil K


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

rhinoctopus nicely made up kit but despite that range of kits being nice I think theres something not quite right with the megasoid... ok the costume may not be the best ever but somehow that model looks a bit spindly it lacks the power the tv megasoid still manages to exude...Nothing wrong with the way youve made him up he looks well constructed.

on a different subject have you seen the second model in that creatures range...the Ichthyosaurus mecurius from Tourist Attraction and if its as good as the pics Ive seen its going to be great...imagine em doing two of my most wanted aliens and thank goodness so far they decided not to duplicate sideshows stuff. Hope Im going to be able to get em in the UK.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Megasoid*

Megasoid,
I'm on holiday in the state of Minnesota right now. When I return to Oregon I'll have to send you photos of a profile view of the Dimensional Designs Megasoid kit. Then you can truely judge if "it's" too spindally for your liking. I don't know if anyone else has produced a kit of the Megasoid, so it's the best rendition available.
As for the Ichthyosaurus kit that D Design has...it is beautiful! It even comes with a small statue of the "ancient creature". Sorry, I haven't built the one I have (yet), so no photos. Check out their web site.

Phil K


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

I really wish we could get the Dimensional design kits in the UK. Unfortunately customs charges make buying stuff from the USA a bit prohibitive. Im just hoping forbidden planet stores here will stock the japanese Outer Limits stuff.....

My desire to buy them was a bit diminished when I discovered it wasnt possible to get the Thetan. Now ironically after numerous years waiting it seems two thetans are to be released simultaneously.... I cant understand why sideshow never released the Thetan.


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

Someone is offering a pre-order of the x-pLUS Thetan on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X-PLUS-Japa...027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23231b2d73

(Theyre not allowed to offer pre orders on uk ebay ) Whoever's selling is charging excessively to...but theres a decent picture of it.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

14" tall on base, solid pressure-cast polyurethane resin. Here's the figure on the base. Should be ready to accept orders by the end of next week. Price is $120 + shipping. The figure is shown without the tank & hose, but these do come with the kit.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Couple of shots with tank & hose attached.


----------



## The Megasoid (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks absolutely superb....

My only problems are that the postage and uk customs charges will be phenomenal unless a uk retailer is having any in stock... and secondly will my limited painting abilities be able to do it justice .. Is the detail on the eyes finished I reckon that will be the focus of the modal but the person painting it has got to do the detail there....but it is superb, a skilled modeller will have a superb item there when they've finished it.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Thetan is finally finished. Here are some build-up pictures by Phil Kupka:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice sculpt and great paint job. Someday I am going to sit down and start watching the Outer Limits DVD set I bought some years back. I really liked that show when I was growing up and most other shows like it back then. It is tempting but too many kits in my workshop as it is.


----------

